# Color Picker?



## black_metal (Apr 4, 2022)

hey, you all. Just switched to FreeBSD from Gentoo and I am honestly enjoying the experience so far. I am however wondering what you guys use for grabbing hex-code colors and saving them for ricing, convenience etc? I used Gpick while on Gentoo and unless I am blind, I don't see any color pickers for FreeBSD. 

For now, I am using Gimps built-in picker but if anyone has any suggestions that'd be great.


----------



## drr (Apr 4, 2022)

graphics/gcolor2
graphics/gcolor3
graphics/kcolorpicker

There may be other ones too.


----------



## drr (Apr 4, 2022)

I use graphics/kcolorchooser in KDE.


----------



## mendenlama (Apr 4, 2022)

For what it's worth: devel/geany has a built-in color picker, too.


----------



## Profighost (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm not quite sure if this pointing in the asked direction but if want to set colors I use color tables with offcial x11-colors such as:
X11 Color Table


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 4, 2022)

drr said:


> graphics/gcolor3



Thanks, the misbehaving title bar inspired me to fix something that bugged me for months _years_. From GUI to edit GTK preferences • KDE Community Forums: 



> … the preference set in Plasma was not respected by GTK 3 applications. …


----------



## black_metal (Apr 4, 2022)

Profighost said:


> I'm not quite sure if this pointing in the asked direction but if want to set colors I use color tables with offcial x11-colors such as:
> X11 Color Table


Generally was just looking for ideas for an alternative hence why I asked what people used.


----------



## black_metal (Apr 4, 2022)

drr said:


> graphics/gcolor2
> graphics/gcolor3
> graphics/kcolorpicker
> 
> There may be other ones too.


Thanks, I will check out the gcolor applications.


----------



## schweikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Why spam your system with a program when it's
in your browser?


----------



## jmos (Apr 4, 2022)

schweikh said:


> Why spam your system with a program when it's
> in your browser?


Because it works without the internet, and it misses the pipette. I'm using gcolor2 (GTK3 sucks).


----------



## black_metal (Apr 4, 2022)

schweikh said:


> Why spam your system with a program when it's
> in your browser?


I don't think spam is the correct word lol. Besides, i like to *save* the palette, so i can choose the colors as I want later.


----------

